# Robots BEAM ¿De donde saco las mini celulas solares?



## Limbo (Mar 2, 2011)

Buenas,

Nunca me habia interesado por la robotica pero desde hace un par de dias que vi el grupo social "Robotica B.E.A.M." llevo obsesionado desde entonces. Estoy contruyendo mi primer beam, mas concretamente un roller, y a falta de celulas fotovoltaicas estoy utilizando una bateria de movil, aunque no me gusta que sean dependientes, y quiero centrarme exclusivamente en la independencia del "ser" que creo que es la esencia de los BEAM.

La cuestion es que no encuentro por internet ningun sitio donde vendan mini celulas solares, simplemente para hacerme una idea de que precio tienen ¿Alguien sabe a que precio rondan por unidad?

¿Porque sino venden de que aparato puedo reciclarlas?Las de calculadora, he leido por ahi que no sirven, asi que no se me ocurre otro aparato que comunmente lleve una celula..


Gracias.
Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2011)

Mirá Limbo , yo le arreglé a mi hermana unos farolitos chinos de jardín que tienen un led blanco , una pila de NiCa y un a celda de uno 40 x 40 mm , podrias sacarlas de ahí.

http://www.viarural.com.es/agroindustria/paneles-solares/la-inesina/farolitos-solares-de-jardin.htm

Saludos !


----------



## Limbo (Mar 2, 2011)

¿No saldra muy caro comprar el farolillo solo para sacar la celula? Es una opcion si no encuentro algo mas baratillo..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2011)

Mirá , aqui hay de 99$ = 25 U$S

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-106507967-lamparas-solares-para-exteriores-o-jardin-de-acero-inoxid-_JM_

También de 69$ = 17 U$S 

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-107456555-lampara-energia-solar-panel-estaca-sol-farol-exterior-jardin-_JM_

Y de 34$ = 8,5 U$S

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-107539235-iluminacion-led-a-energia-solar-para-jardin-y-exterior-_JM_

Eso ya no es taaaaaaaaaaan caro 

Saludos !


----------



## Limbo (Mar 2, 2011)

> Eso ya no es taaaaaaaaaaan caro


No son caras, pero mirando que la idea es reciclar todo, aumenta demasiado el coste de un proyecto.

Ademas creo que son demasiado grandes, la idea son paneles de este tamaño: http://www.smfr.org/robots/

La verdad es que la informacion sobre esta rama de la robotica esta muy reducida en internet, o al menos no la encuentro..

Gracias dosmetros.
*Edito:* ¿Algun libro en español sobre los bots beam?


----------



## Limbo (Mar 7, 2011)

Es repetirse, pero ¿nadie sabe donde puedo encontrar buena informacion sobre robotica beam?

He leido las tipicas paginas que aparecen en google pero no hay mucha informacion y estoy sediento de aporendizaje..


----------

